# Web Browser Usage



## ZiggyLover4ever (Jun 24, 2008)

I am just wondering what are the percentage of people going to the main site at:

http://www.furaffinity.net

that go to the site and use Internet Explorer, Firefox, Opera, and other web browsers?


----------



## Dragoneer (Jun 25, 2008)

ZiggyLover4ever said:


> I am just wondering what are the percentage of people going to the main site at:
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net
> 
> that go to the site and use Internet Explorer, Firefox, Opera, and other web browsers?


Yak is the main man for that.


----------



## Janglur (Jun 25, 2008)

Not that I get shit for visitors anymore, but http://pawsofpyriel.furchives.org/ has had the following since 01/01/08:

67% Internet Explorer 5/6/7
23% Mozilla/Firefox/Netscape
7% Opera
3% Other/Unknown or IE 1-4



Also, nice forum pic Dragoneer


----------



## Zekumas (Jun 25, 2008)

Janglur said:


> Not that I get shit for visitors anymore, but http://pawsofpyriel.furchives.org/ has had the following since 01/01/08:
> 
> 67% Internet Explorer 5/6/7
> 23% Mozilla/Firefox/Netscape
> ...




Uhm thats wrong....its 62.3% of FA users use Firefox to browse FA, its even on the front page, which is having difficulties at the moment...server taking too long to respond.


----------



## Nanakisan (Jun 25, 2008)

lol
my two cents
I'm using Firefox
hehehehe
much better and ten times more stable then IE will ever be.
eat that MS!!!


----------



## yak (Jun 25, 2008)

IU could provide you with some stats if FA wasn't down at the moment.


----------



## Janglur (Jun 25, 2008)

Zekumas said:


> Uhm thats wrong....its 62.3% of FA users use Firefox to browse FA, its even on the front page, which is having difficulties at the moment...server taking too long to respond.




Gee, thanks for telling me my site, which I run, and I have a counter on, is wrong.  Perhaps you failed to notice that I specifically stated the stats were for my website?

God, some people just don't read a post before they fanboy-defend-mode all over someone, eh?


----------



## Wovstah (Jun 25, 2008)

I switched over to Firefox after IE crashed six times in a row... just while opening. -_- Yay.


----------



## Janglur (Jun 25, 2008)

I switched to FF after IE7 proved to be total crap.

I had used netscape for years until it became so bloated and buggy it beat even IE for unrelaibility.  Then later, IE7 reversed things aaall over again, and I switched back.

However the latest version of FF is starting to show some instability again.  So, if there's an IE8 or IE6 gets a bit better, I may waffle again.


Gotta love choice.


----------



## RailRide (Jun 25, 2008)

The weirdest thing I've experienced with a browser is that my former 'primary' machine, an ancient P-II laptop running Windows 98se, runs longer without locking up if an instance of IE(6) is running.

I have that machine sitting on my network, running Thunderbird to quietly check for and collect new emails, so I seldom turn it off. With Thunderbird running by itself, the machine might run for three days before it locks up. With an IE6 running alongside it (just viewing a static webpage), I've had it go two weeks or more without a hiccup.

I oughta fire up my Win 3.1 system and see if it'll access FA (and cause some WTF's in the server logs)

---PCJ


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jun 25, 2008)

Nanakisan said:


> lol
> my two cents
> I'm using Firefox
> hehehehe
> ...


You're such a rebel.

Pfft. I've never used IE. I always used Netscape. And then in 2003 I started to use Firefox. I used it when you people were probably still using IE (95% of the country was using IE at the time).


----------



## Janglur (Jun 25, 2008)

Wow.  You're SO cool for using a different browser.

I mean, that's like standing up to a tank at tienamen square.  Or being openly jewish during the holocaust.

You are such an hero.


----------



## ZiggyLover4ever (Jun 25, 2008)

So how many of you use Opera?


----------



## Dragoneer (Jun 25, 2008)

ZiggyLover4ever said:


> So how many of you use Opera?


About as many people who actually still listen to opera... =P


----------



## Tombfyre (Jun 26, 2008)

I've been using Firefox for quite a long time now, back when it was the first few versions of Firefox 1.0. It took some prodding for me to switch from IE, mainly because I was used to the browser. I finally switched over when various IE security holes started letting in 1-2 viruses daily.


----------



## net-cat (Jun 26, 2008)

RailRide said:


> I oughta fire up my Win 3.1 system and see if it'll access FA (and cause some WTF's in the server logs)


How 'bout some links?


----------



## yak (Jun 28, 2008)

36 hours worth of statistics/


```
Browsers		Hits	Percent
MSIE	 	1418182	29.3 %	 
	Msie 8.0		2	0 %	
	Msie 7.0		1020379	21.1 %	
	Msie 6.02		163	0 %	
	Msie 6.0		393861	8.1 %	
	Msie 5.5		1410	0 %	
	Msie 5.22		298	0 %	
	Msie 5.17		902	0 %	
	Msie 5.01		37	0 %	
	Msie 5.00		17	0 %	
	Msie 5.0		79	0 %	
	Msie 4.01		185	0 %	
	Msie 4.0		132	0 %	
	Msie 			717	0 %	
FIREFOX	 	2928812	60.5 %	 
	Firefox 3.0.1		131	0 %	
	Firefox 3.0		1230077	25.4 %	
	Firefox 2.0.0.9		11793	0.2 %	
	Firefox 2.0.0.8		3102	0 %	
	Firefox 2.0.0.7		11827	0.2 %	
	Firefox 2.0.0.6		21117	0.4 %	
	Firefox 2.0.0.5		10052	0.2 %	
	Firefox 2.0.0.4		7352	0.1 %	
	Firefox 2.0.0.3		3131	0 %	
	Firefox 2.0.0.2		4329	0 %	
	Firefox 2.0.0.15	771	0 %	
	Firefox 2.0.0.14	1499078	31 %	
	Firefox 2.0.0.13	12967	0.2 %	
	Firefox 2.0.0.12	25340	0.5 %	
	Firefox 2.0.0.11	23097	0.4 %	
	Firefox 2.0.0.10	707	0 %	
	Firefox 2.0.0.1		5195	0.1 %	
	Firefox 2.0.0.0		89	0 %	
	Firefox 2.0		11442	0.2 %	
	Firefox 2		40	0 %	
	Firefox 1.5.0.9		297	0 %	
	Firefox 1.5.0.7		2045	0 %	
	Firefox 1.5.0.6		636	0 %	
	Firefox 1.5.0.4		1764	0 %	
	Firefox 1.5.0.3		82	0 %	
	Firefox 1.5.0.2		74	0 %	
	Firefox 1.5.0.12	20359	0.4 %	
	Firefox 1.5.0.11	834	0 %	
	Firefox 1.5.0.10	131	0 %	
	Firefox 1.5.0.1		2610	0 %	
	Firefox 1.5		840	0 %	
	Firefox 1.0.7		5828	0.1 %	
	Firefox 1.0.6		1900	0 %	
	Firefox 1.0.5		1	0 %	
	Firefox 1.0.4		407	0 %	
	Firefox 1.0.3		60	0 %	
	Firefox 1.0.2		9167	0.1 %	
	Firefox 1.0		18	0 %	
	Firefox 0.9.2		23	0 %	
	Firefox 0.10.1		99	0 %	
NETSCAPE	 	35061	0.7 %	 
	Netscape 8.1.3		2390	0 %	
	Netscape 8.0.4		186	0 %	
	Netscape 7.2		6081	0.1 %	
	Netscape 7.1		218	0 %	
	Netscape 5.0		7301	0.1 %	
	Netscape 4.1		44	0 %	
	Netscape 4.08		219	0 %	
	Netscape 4.0		18622	0.3 %	
Others	 	451134	9.3 %	 
	Opera		264330	5.4 %	
	Safari		122785	2.5 %	
	Mozilla		42637	0.8 %	
	Wget		7844	0.1 %	
	OmniWeb		3367	0 %	
	Konqueror	2635	0 %	
	Camino		2475	0 %	
	Unknown		2294	0 %	
	Curl		1001	0 %	
	LibWWW-perl	936	0 %	
	Epiphany	390	0 %	
	Apple iTunes (media player)		231	0 %	
	K-Meleon		197	0 %	
	NetShow Player (media player)		10	0 %	
	Windows Media Player (media player)		2	0 %
```


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Jun 29, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> About as many people who actually still listen to opera... =P


Well, I don't listen to opera too much (I'm an instrumental person), but I use Opera! 

Though 9.5 is shit. SHIIIIT.


----------



## ZiggyLover4ever (Jul 19, 2008)

WOW thats alot of info.


----------



## rubbervixen (Jul 20, 2008)

So in summation, IE and Firefox combined make up approximately 90% of the browsers used to experience FA with Firefox accounting for 2/3rds and IE for 1/3rd of that majority share.


----------



## Eevee (Jul 20, 2008)

in other news I hate 8.1% of our userbase


----------



## ZiggyLover4ever (Jul 20, 2008)

Wovstah said:


> I switched over to Firefox after IE crashed six times in a row... just while opening. -_- Yay.



What happened to it to do that?


----------



## dmfalk (Jul 20, 2008)

ZiggyLover4ever said:


> What happened to it to do that?



It iksn't called "Internet Exploder" for nothing! 

d.m.f.
(Firefox 3 - YAY!  )


----------



## Vesuro (Jul 20, 2008)

I use Seamonkey, because otherwise I'd forget to check my e-mail.


----------



## RailRide (Jul 20, 2008)

net-cat said:


> How 'bout some links?



Aw, that's still Win32 

BTW, that aforementioned Win98 laptop is still going...last reboot was maybe a couple of  days before Anthrocon. IE6 still appears to balancing out whatever it is in Thunderbird (memory leak?) that was locking up the system after a couple of days runtime (only 96mb RAM too). Weird, innit?

---PCJ (I've even gotten a WinME laptop to behave itself)


----------



## Hollud (Jul 20, 2008)

Well, that's curious. Which rock on earth did IE 8.0 poke it's head out of?

Could there possibly be some Microsoft developer embedded deep in the bowels of Redmond that is inclined to the fuzzy side of life?


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jul 20, 2008)

Eevee said:


> in other news I hate 8.1% of our userbase


Yerp. I wouldn't expect that many people to be that stupid.


----------



## net-cat (Jul 20, 2008)

RailRide said:


> Aw, that's still Win32


Actually, you can build it for just about anything. I haven't looked at the source code enough to know if it'll build on a 16-bit system or if it requires 32.



RailRide said:


> BTW, that aforementioned Win98 laptop is still going...last reboot was maybe a couple of  days before Anthrocon. IE6 still appears to balancing out whatever it is in Thunderbird (memory leak?) that was locking up the system after a couple of days runtime (only 96mb RAM too). Weird, innit?


I saw you at AC...

I can't quite shake the feeling that Mozilla Corporation's support of Windows 9x is "incidental" at this point. That is, "If it works, great. If not, oh well."



RailRide said:


> I've even gotten a WinME laptop to behave itself





Hollud said:


> Well, that's curious. Which rock on earth did IE 8.0 poke it's head out of?
> 
> Could there possibly be some Microsoft developer embedded deep in the bowels of Redmond that is inclined to the fuzzy side of life?


That was probably me, and IE8 has been in public beta for months. 

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/products/winfamily/ie/ie8/default.mspx


----------



## kusanagi-sama (Jul 20, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> Yerp. I wouldn't expect that many people to be that stupid.


 
These are people who are probably still running on computers that are more than 10 years old.  By the looks of it, the IE4.0 people are probably running the last version of Win95 or the first edition of Win98.

I wouldn't be suprised that the 717 visitors on the unversioned MSIE could just possibly be running Windows 3.1x or early versions of Win95


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 20, 2008)

kusanagi-sama said:


> These are people who are probably still running on computers that are more than 10 years old.  By the looks of it, the IE4.0 people are probably running the last version of Win95 or the first edition of Win98.
> 
> I wouldn't be suprised that the 717 visitors on the unversioned MSIE could just possibly be running Windows 3.1x or early versions of Win95


I shudder to thnk of even using that. Considering how cheap PCs are nowadays, upgrading to something modern isn't enough to break the bank (or even a used/refurb older model).


----------



## kusanagi-sama (Jul 21, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> I shudder to thnk of even using that. Considering how cheap PCs are nowadays, upgrading to something modern isn't enough to break the bank (or even a used/refurb older model).


 
Yeah, that is true.  But there are quite a few people out there who are into the "If it ain't broke, don't fix it mantra", particularly the older people.  More than likely, they found the website by accident, or it was their grandkids or kids using their computer to access FA.


----------



## Eevee (Jul 21, 2008)

it's also entirely possible that they're bots or bad user agent detection.


----------



## Nanakisan (Jul 21, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> You're such a rebel.
> 
> Pfft. I've never used IE. I always used Netscape. And then in 2003 I started to use Firefox. I used it when you people were probably still using IE (95% of the country was using IE at the time).



lol
hard to remember why i posted that.
i must been on a power drive after i crashed the 4chan sims on Second Life for the first time.
god it was hilarious. saddly. i forgot to snapshot before the crash was dealt
wahhh
it was so ftw.
hahahaha
but then again i'm not a rebel.
i'm just a demented kitty that likes to drive others nuts for pleasure.
of course my images are never evil. just funny as heck and what i do on sl is even worse what i post on FA hahahah.
trust me. just last night i go to plaster an entire sim in Groucho Marx Glasses hahahahah

i did however take a snapshot of the cigar toting version.

I'm not a greifer. just a comedian who gets their kicks through defacing sims.
and yes i had permission from the sim owner to do it.
he wanted to freak out his partner who hates jokes like these so i said heck yes.

ok shutting up now.


----------

